# Learning....What do you think



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hey guys well im really trying to learn how to make sigs and stuff so ive been practicing so im gonna post two that i did and tell me which is better....and be honest and i really wanna stress that this is the second time ive even tried to make these so i kno that they r nowhere near as good as yalls r so yeah remember that lol well which is better the darker one or one where u can see a background

ps i would like to say im very proud of the text i made!!!:thumb02:












or














well yeah thats it i enjoy this a lot so give me some tips on how to improve thanks


----------



## Mikles (May 13, 2008)

Pretty good for just starting, you need to incorporate more effects and my advice is when just starting off stick with one render. Also your text is nice but it doesn’t really fit the rest of the sig. Take your time to learn the basics use tutorials for they help.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I like the first one a lot better. 

Steph I just found some really good tutorials, not all of them can be incorparated into mma sigs but the techniques probably could. My favorite one is the 14th one down. It's easy to do and looks great. Let me know if you need help finding a good stock photo to use for the background and the smudging. I found one with lot of detail that really works good.

http://planetrenders.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=69649


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

The second one is worlds better. Very good for your first try.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks a lot here is another its VERY simple only cause i dont kno how to do the fancy stuff yet but im looking at tutorials to learn


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I like the font and the background a lot on that one. Try to sharpen up Gina a little bit tho she looks kind of blurry. Duplicate the layer with Gina on it and set the duplicated layer to overlay with an opacity of 30. It should make her stand out a little bit more and then just sharpen the 2 layers of Gina.

Also I think that Gina one would look really good with a filter on it.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

If you want the two Fitch's on the side to match the Fitch in the middle, select each pic and press CTRL-L and play with the nobs. It's called levels.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

plazzman said:


> If you want the two Fitch's on the side to match the Fitch in the middle, select each pic and press CTRL-L and play with the nobs. It's called levels.


is this better?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, yes it is, you can even play with the white (3rd nob) a little more. But good progress.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

here is another i just did


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

That's actually extremely good! Well done.

Only thing, Huerta looks like he's smoking the dragon's tail. It's all a matter of placement.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah Huerta looks like he took a hit and blew out the dragon, unless that's the look you're going for in which case you did it perfectly. Besides that it's waaaaay better then the first ones you did. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

better ???? thanks for the positive comments...took me forever on the huerta one but i like it a lot












edit**** u notice his arm in the red is cut off how do i blend that arm in better to the red?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I think if you erase that little green spot on his chin it will be perfect.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

what about now?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

much better. for the part about the red and the arm you could try lowering the opacity on the red or setting it to overlay or soft light something like that. or put the pic of huerta on top of the red.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Never put the part of the picture that cuts off, in the middle of your piece, looks funny. And now he looks like he's blowing out the green smoke. You gotta make Roger stand out more.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sharpen roger, duplicate the layer and set the duplicated layer on top of the first roger layer and set it to overlay with a 30 opacity itll make him stand out a lot more


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok here is another one

im a lil iffy on this one i dont kno i think its the text maybe but i like how both images fade into the flag


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It's the text that makes it look a little iffy. It doesn't flow with the design of the sig. I think a simple font would go good with that sig. Also I think you should make that larger pic of Hughes punching stand out a little bit more. Maybe make him not fade so much. It looks good tho.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

alright ill see what i can do


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yay or nay?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yay... just lighten the pic of hughes wih the belt a little. It's a little bit darker then the other pic and draws your attention towards it when it should be drawn more towards the bigger pic.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i guess this should do it i lighten him up some


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I like that it looks good. It would even look good with just the bigger picture and not the smaller one but it looks good just the way it is.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah i enjoy doin this a lot i never thought i could make sigs till i tried with tutorials and stuff i still think my huerta one is the best....but yeah now im kinda waiting for some request or comps that maybe i could participate in


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

There's the new SOTW comp starting on monday. I'm sure you can get in some more practice before then and be ready to go for monday. 

They really are fun to make. Check out the thread I just made of all the ones I made this week while I was bored and couldn't do anything.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

okay another one....with or without the faded pic in background


without










with


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I like the bar down on the bottom. Just feels empty, you should download some brushes and play with em. BTW nice Huerta sig, love the text.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks its my fav so far...and the text i must is best part


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> thanks its my fav so far...and the text i must is best part


The tribal and flag are great in it too.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I agree with what Composure said about the Rob sig. I like the one without him in the background but it feels empty. I think you should go to deviantart and download some brushes and mess around with those. Some grunge brushes or maybe even some splatter brushes might look good. I like the bar on the bottom a lot tho.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well here is another im having trouble with this one...what ya think


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Unique stuff. I like how he is inside the soap and that. Would look better on a transparent bg.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

how do i do that


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Replace the BG of the forum with the black.

What else are you having trouble with?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> how do i do that


Make sure that the bg is transparent, and then save it as .png


----------



## williamrod99 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey - I really like that Huerta Sig - very creative!
For the Fitch sigs, I think you could have picked action photographs rather than posing photos (for the sides, the middle one is fine), that way you give some variety to the sig. you could even make the center one in B&W and the side photos in red, or something like that. You could also add a hue effect to make it better: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Hue.gif


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

how do i smooth the edges


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

You can use the background eraser if your PS has that and then erase the black part that way and it should leave the soap part with nice rounded edges.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

what setting should i use on the eraser cause it aint coming out right


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Try using a soft brush and just going around the edge. If that doesnt work try a hard one i'm not really sure cuz i have paint shop and not photoshop.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Use a soft brush with low opacity. Then try play around with the overlay feature.


----------

